# My Summer Journal



## Edmorgan (Jul 17, 2005)

Right i have decieded to start my summer journal my aim by the end of the summer is to up all my maximum weights eg bench pressing 60.. shoulder pressing 80 kgs and otha excercises up my max etc.. i also going to be eating ALOT better.. i will post my progess today i will try and post it in pounds as it is easier for amercians to understand.


----------



## Pylon (Jul 17, 2005)

Good luck with it.  Don't forget to post where you are starting from as well!


----------



## Edmorgan (Jul 17, 2005)

Right hey i havent had much sleep this weekend ! so today i dont think my training very well i was very tired and cudnt lift propely.. but this it what i did...
Chest And triceps
Bench Press 4 sets. Maximum 40kg for 8 reps no tipping .., yet normally i shud be able to do 45/50  
Chest press : 4 sets max:40 kg 12 reps
Dumbell Flyes: 4 sets did 12 kg each dumbell (max)
Tricep 's! 
 I think i did better on triceps as i could poushdown more than last week maybe cos i was warm'd up?
Tricep Push Down 4 sets maximum Weight was a big 4... (on the machine it goes 9 small blocks then 9 big blocks)
and the over the head tricep push down. 4 sets again on 4... any tips or anything feebback i really didnt think i did well today


----------

